# Has anyone ever used Mirabella Cosmetics?



## sfrogge (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

I just got introduced to Mirabella Cosmetics at a makeup class and I'm wondering if anyone has anything to say about it.  I really liked the lip gloss but I didn't have the chance to try anything else.  I looked for some reviews on this site but I wasn't able to find anything substantial.  I would love to hear what people have to say about this brand.


----------



## Lysette (Feb 16, 2011)

like any other mineral company.

a bit overpriced.


----------



## llehsal (Feb 16, 2011)

Have never heard of it.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lysette (Feb 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Lysette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> like any other mineral company.
> 
> a bit overpriced.



Terribly sorry! I read "Micabella".

I've never heard of Mirabella either.


----------



## sfrogge (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha!  That's funny, Lysette!  I'm a stylist and makeup artist in a salon in San Diego and we are looking for a cosmetic line.  Mirabella is a salon exclusive line and they held a introductory class at a local professional beauty supply store.  Apparently, Mirabella is in 1100 salons across the U.S.  I wonder why no one can give me any input?


----------



## Lysette (Apr 1, 2011)

Maybe you should consider Jane Iredale? That one does not have an almost namesake with a bad reputation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *sfrogge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha!  That's funny, Lysette!  I'm a stylist and makeup artist in a salon in San Diego and we are looking for a cosmetic line.  Mirabella is a salon exclusive line and they held a introductory class at a local professional beauty supply store.  Apparently, Mirabella is in 1100 salons across the U.S.  I wonder why no one can give me any input?


----------



## Jennifer Worden (Oct 17, 2011)

I love everything Mirabella... I am a esthetician and makeup artist and we have it at my salon. I loved it so much I actually now am a educator for Mirabella.. We even went to NYC fashion week this past september. I def recommend getting this for your salon. Eveyone I put it on loves it. It will really help your sales and your clieb=nts will be very happy!! Go to you local Salon Centric and try out a few pieces.. Or get in contact with me and I'll have someone go to your salon asap!!


----------



## Hezzie (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a palette from Mirabella that I bought at a beauty show. LOVE it!


----------



## naumi (Nov 26, 2011)

I have been using Mirabella Cosmetics for a few years now. I use their Skin Tint Cream (foundation), Lash Essential Mascara (talk about long lashes!), and the Outshine lip gloss. The foundation is good for my skin, blends well, and the coverage is buildable. It's good coverage but you can barely feel it on your skin. It's definitely not like any other mineral makeup I've tried. I'm a skin therapist and have been considering becoming an educator for the brand. So far, of all the foundations I've tried; and I've tried many, this one is my must-have.


----------



## brandyboop (Dec 15, 2011)

There is a kiosk with Mirabella cosmetics at one of our malls.  A guy sampled some stuff on me and it was nice and pigmented.  Hautelook.com has some of the Mirabella products on sale right now.


----------



## ssaleem1988 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi I know this post is old, but I was wondering if Mirabella foundation would cover skin pigmentation issues. I'm looking for a new full coverage foundation.


----------



## mermuse (Feb 16, 2012)

I think there's still some confusion between miRabella and miCabella going on in this thread.

miRabella is not sold at the mall as far as I know

miCabella is sold at the mall...two kiosks at our local mall, even!

I only heard of it when my esthetician told me she was trained on that brand in school.  I don't know much outside of that, but I'm curious because she said it was really good stuff.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 12, 2013)

I wanted to clear up a very old post I made in 2011 here on MakeupTalk about MIRABELLA BEAUTYï»¿ and MICABELLA COSMETICSï»¿ in this thread. (Note: that particular reply has been moved to the MICAbella thread as it pertains to me talking directly about Micabella).




Back in March 2011 I was under the impression that Micabella, Bellapierre Cosmetics Officialï»¿ and Mirabella were the same company due to the kiosk at my local mall selling Micabella AND BellaPierre products. The owner of the kiosk lead me to believe that these were the same companies when in reality these companies are not affiliated with each other. My confusion of Micabella and Mirabella being the same stemmed from the companies having similar names.




Over the years I have learned that these companies are *NOT* the same companies at all and the products are very different. I've also come to know which of the companies I would use their products and which I'd pass onto my girls. As of this post Micabella is now called MicaBeauty and their packaging reflects that.
 



As of this time I have used the Mirabella primer, lipsticks and a pressed eyeshadow from Ipsy and have had no issues with those items. I have enjoyed the lipsticks from Mirabella and continue to use the primer from time to time. I have also used the MicaBeauty shadow and unfortunately, as with the products I tried in 2011, I did have an allergic reaction to it as an eyeshadow. I have used the shadow as a nail polish topper as I have not had a reaction to it in that manner.

So while I would use Bella Pierre (I've used the products given to me at Cosmoprof 2012 and I haven't had a reaction to their product) and Mirabella, I would NOT use Micabeauty's products as I am allergic to their products.


----------



## 4HisGlory (Nov 6, 2013)

Yes!  I love everything that they make!!!  I have sold Estee Lauder, Jafra, Avon, etc. and this is the best in the business of cosmetics.  I have all sorts of issues with allergies, and even suffer from glaucoma, and their eye products are more pure than anything out there.  You will love their foundations, powders, etc. I am asking for more lipsticks and glosses from my cosmetologist.  Enjoy!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2013)

I've been using one of their foundations since September and have to say I think I found a 3rd HG foundation. I have two - MUFE Mat Velvet + #35 Vanilla and OCC Y1/Y2 and the Mirabella foundation... well it's pretty good. I have a couple of superficial complaints about the bottle itself but it's completely superficial and essentially a moot point to the actual product.


----------



## Amara18 (Nov 8, 2013)

I've never tried but I heard it's pretty nice. Have you tried using YouTube for reviews?


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Nov 9, 2013)

I love their lip and eye primer.


----------



## Hairstylist1 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have used it I'm a stylist and they sell it at our beauty supply house. I like the shadows and lip gloss. The brushes are FANTASTIC. I have lots of MAC brushes and these are just as nice and cheaper than MAC.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2019)

As a licensed cosmetologist I was very upset that the amou[nt was not the amount it said, and it had weights inside on the bottom of the box hidden. Never will I use this product again.


----------



## Margaret1994 (May 28, 2021)

I've never heared about that before. Thank u for ur replies.


----------

